# Grudge 2



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Stan made me think of movies.

I found The Grudge one tingling movie and am looking forward to #2, I hope it is as good, and it has chicks









Pictures borrowed from somewhere


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

_Grudge_ was one of the very few, if only, American remakes of a Japanese or Korean film that I enjoyed as much as the original. But as it was a USA/Japanese co-production and the director (Takashi Shimizu), many of the crew and even several of the original actors were retained for the remake, I guess they had less opportunity to ruin it 

Shimizu is at the helm again for _Grudge 2_, so fingers-crossed it'll be a good one!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im a right wuss when it comes to horror films









I can watch as much gore and guts and bloodbath films no problem, but films like 'The Ring' freak me out....


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Im a right wuss when it comes to horror films
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry Jase, I'll keep an eye on you...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Is this a remake of "The Ring" then







? I enjoyed that







.

Horror films don't really frighten me much anymore







.

The news is frightening enough especially when you bypass the "nanny" editing of the T.V. channels







.

I prefer more subtle films which tread the fine line between horror and madness.

Robert Wise's 1963 production of "The Haunting" is unsettling. Claire Bloom














.

I also like "Rosemary's Baby" and "The Shining"







.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

_The Grudge 2_ is the 2006 USA sequel to the 2004 USA/Japanese _The Grudge_ which was a remake of the original 2003 Japanese _The Grudge_.

There are many "Ring" movies. The original Japanese ones are _Ring_ (1998), the "official" sequel _Ring 2_ (1999) and the prequel _Ring 0_ (2000) plus there are a couple of related movies: what was to be the original Japanese sequel _Rasen_ or _The Spiral_ (1998) and the Korean _The Ring Virus_ (1999). _Ring_ has so far spawned two American remakes called _The Ring_ (2002) and _The Ring Two_ (2005)

e&oe!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> _The Grudge 2_ is the 2006 USA sequel to the 2004 USA/Japanese _The Grudge_ which was a remake of the original 2003 Japanese _The Grudge_.
> 
> There are many "Ring" movies. The original Japanese ones are _Ring_ (1998), the "official" sequel _Ring 2_ (1999) and the prequel _Ring 0_ (2000) plus there are a couple of related movies: what was to be the original Japanese sequel _Rasen_ or _The Spiral_ (1998) and the Korean _The Ring Virus_ (1999). _Ring_ has so far spawned two American remakes called _The Ring_ (2002) and _The Ring Two_ (2005)
> 
> e&oe!


Now, that IS frightening







 .


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

It seems there were also two Japanese "Grudge" TV movies by the same director which I didn't even know about: _Ju-on_ and _Ju-on 2_ made in 2000; so the "original" theatrical version of 2003 was itself a remake









Fans of the genre can get lots of info at Snowblood Apple. A good resource for the "Ring" movies is the ring world.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

You mean they're making another grudge film? I thought the first one was bloody hilarious, I'll probably see the second one just for the comedy value. Am I missing the point?

Andrew.


----------

